# Rocket water tank cover rattle... how to fix/resolve it?



## natmat (Aug 24, 2016)

The cover on my water tank rattles when the pump runs.
All contact points are metal-to-metal, so I can't see how it wouldn't rattler.
It also doesn't lie flush with the top metal cup-holder area.

The tank is seated as well as I can manage to make/push it.
I'm wondering if my tank is defective and the outlet push-fit connector isn't straight/aligned/seated correctly?

How have you resolved this rattle please?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Thin (waffer thin) smear of silicone sealent on the lid (underside so not visible).


----------



## natmat (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks for suggestion.
It's a very poor design. Consider the 'team meeting'; metal cover resting on metal frame, mechanical machine vibrating... did no one in the company say "That's rubbish!"?
My problem is the outlet isn't fitted square, so the cover sits up on one side.
Will contact BB tomorrow and have them fwd complaint to Rocket.


----------

